# Bé ra nhiều mồ hôi trộm, mẹ phải làm sao?



## Tu Anh (21/3/19)

Hiện tượng mồ hôi trộm ở bé không chỉ đơn giản ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ sâu mà hơn hết nó còn là tác nhân mang đến các bệnh như viêm nhiễm đường hô hấp, rôm sảy, nhiễm trùng da…ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe và sự phát triển của trẻ. Thay vì lo lắng bố mẹ cần bình tĩnh tìm hiểu nguyên nhân và phương pháp điều trị thích hợp cho bé. Và sau đây là những gợi ý hy vọng sẽ giúp ích được cho bạn nhé





*Bé ra nhiều mồ hôi ở đầu, lưng do nguyên nhân gì?*
Ra mồ hôi ở trẻ là một hiện tượng sinh lý khá tự nhiên để điều hòa nhiệt độ trong cơ thể khi quá nóng hoặc giúp cơ thể thải ra những chất độc hại, loại trừ cặn bã. Do thân nhiệt của trẻ cũng cao hơn so với người lớn nên lượng mồ hôi cũng tiết ra nhiều hơn để điều hòa thân nhiệt. Bên cạnh đó, trong trường hợp trẻ ở trạng thái tĩnh, khi trẻ hoàn toàn không có chút vận động nào, đặc biệt là ban đêm mà đổ mồ hôi thì đó được gọi là mồ hôi trộm.

Mồ hôi trộm thường ra nhiều nhất là lưng, trán, nách, háng, bàn tay – bàn chân vì đó là nơi có nhiều tuyến mồ hôi nằm dưới da.

*Bé ra nhiều mồ hôi trộm phải làm sao?*
Sau đây là những lưu ý quan trọng các mẹ cần biết khi trẻ bị đổ mồ hôi trộm để giúp trẻ khắc phục tình trạng này:

Các mẹ nên thường xuyên theo dõi trẻ, nếu trẻ có dấu hiệu đổ mồ hôi thì nên dùng khăn mềm lau khô mồ hôi cho trẻ ngay.
Không nên quấn bé quá kĩ trong chăn, tã lót. Cho trẻ mặc quần áo rộng rãi, thoáng mát, thấm hút mồ hôi.






Mẹ lưu ý nên giữ cho nhiệt độ phòng luôn thoáng mát để trẻ có thể ngủ ngon hơn và bớt ra mồ hôi vào ban đêm.

Để tránh để trẻ bị mất nhiều nước và bù lại lượng đã mất đi qua mồ hôi, mẹ hãy bổ sung đầy đủ nước thường xuyên cho trẻ bằng cách cho bé bú mẹ hoặc uống nước thường xuyên, lượng nước tùy thuộc theo cân nặng và nhu cầu của trẻ.
Tránh để trẻ nghịch nhiều gần giờ đi ngủ, sẽ làm tăng nhiệt độ cơ thể trẻ và dẫn đến toát mồ hôi trộm ban đêm.
Mẹ nên cung cấp cho trẻ một chế độ dinh dưỡng hợp lí với đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng cần thiết như bột, đạm, béo và vitamin, khoáng chất, bổ sung nước, mẹ nên cho trẻ ăn những thực phẩm có tính mát như các loại rau xanh, hoa quả, hạn chế cho trẻ ăn các thức ăn cay nóng  vì những thực phẩm này dễ làm cơ thể tiết trẻ ra nhiều mồ hôi, nổi mụn, mẩn ngứa.
Nếu trẻ có dấu hiệu thiếu vitamin D và canxi, thì các mẹ có thể tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ về việc bổ sung vitamin D dưới dạng uống cho con. Ngoài ra, mẹ có thể tổng hợp Vitamin D tự nhiên cho con bằng cách cho trẻ tắm nắng 15 – 20 phút vào mỗi buổi sáng, mẹ lưu ý tốt nhất là thời điểm từ 6 – 8 giờ sáng nếu mùa hè, 7 – 9 giờ sáng nếu mùa đông nhé.






Cha mẹ lưu ý nếu phát hiện những bất thường về hiện tượng ra mồ hôi trộm của trẻ, việc ra mồ hôi kèm theo một số triệu chứng khác ở trẻ như đầu tóc lưa thưa, chậm mọc răng, thóp đầu chậm liền, chậm biết bò, chậm biết đi, trẻ bị sốt thường xuyên, tinh thần sa sút,… thì tốt nhất cha mẹ cần đưa trẻ đến khám bác sĩ để trẻ được kiểm tra xác định rõ nguyên nhân gây đổ mồ hôi trộm và có biện pháp chữa trị kịp thời, hiệu quả.

Hy vọng bài viết cung cấp cho các mẹ những thông tin, kiến thức hữu ích trong việc xử lý đúng cách trẻ bị đổ mồ hôi trộm khi ngủ, đảm bảo trẻ có sức khỏe tốt và phát triển toàn diện sau này.

Nguồn: Thegioinem.com​


----------

